# Ils ont rasé Beauduc



## rezba (1 Décembre 2004)

Lorsque le Rhône s'écarte en arrivant à Arles, qu'il se disperse en deux branches majeures, et des milliers d'autres mineures, pour former un delta, il donne naissance à une terre hostile, sauvage, intemporelle. La Camargue.
 Depuis le début des temps, la Camargue est habitée par une faune marine, des oiseaux par millions, des taureaux petits et fiers, des chevaux blancs et racés. Et par l'homme.

  Au bout de ce delta, dans sa pointe la plus avancée en Méditerranée, est le phare de Beauduc.
  Autour de ce phare, des dunes, à perte de vue. Et non loin, un immense lagon. Magique.
 Depuis les années 60, d'autres humains que les gardians ont investi ces terres hostiles. Ils habitent là. Dans des cabanes de bois. Produisent leur électricité, se ravitaillent en eau.
_
   Bienvenue à Beauduc_. C'est ce que dit le panneau. 450 âmes, 200 cabanons, certains très beaux, d'autres communs. Et deux restos mythiques. Chez Marc et Mireille, et chez Juju. Poissons frais et tellines à volonté.

 Il y a quelques années déja, des ayatollahs de l'environnement, incultes de l'histoire humaine de ce lieu, ont décidé de "rendre Beauduc à son état sauvage", ce mythe des allumés peints en vert.
  Beauduc est classé Grand Site National. Décryptage politico-administratif : il faut raser les cabanons de Beauduc.

 Beauduc n'existe pas. Son nom est à peine sur les cartes. De très rares vues du "village" sont accessibles sur le net, peu de cartes, encore moins d'itinéraires. Beauduc se mérite plus que toute autre plage de France.
  Parce que c'est un paradis. Un paradis de sauvages. Un endroit hors du temps et du monde. 








 Ce matin, après des années de lutte et d'âpres discussions, les bulldozers mandatés par la préfecture des Bouches-du-Rhône ont rasé Beauduc.

 L'alliance malheureusement probable de fonctionnaires en costumes gris et d'environementalistes bornés ont eu raison de ces sauvages qui défiguraient le site naturel exceptionnel...

  Les sauvages contre la nature...

  Bandes de connards.


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Ils feraient peut-être mieux de si'nquiéter de ce qui va arriver à plus long terme à la Camargue tout court


----------



## iTof (1 Décembre 2004)

d'autant que "La Ferme" devrait rappliquer...


----------



## nato kino (1 Décembre 2004)

Je ne connaissais pas cet endroit, j'ai vu les images des bulldozers ce midi... Effarant ! :affraid: 
Ça fait malheureusement un bail que la Terre n'appartient plus aux Hommes, mais aux administrations...   

Après la vente de parcelles sur la Lune, on voit Mars vendue aux enchères...  :hein: 
Les espaces de liberté se font rares. :mouais:


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Ça me fait vraiment quelque chose, non pas que je sois de par-là, mais ma s½ur a épousé un Provençal, de Saint-Gilles, et ils m'avaient fait découvrir ce lieu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque le Rhône s'écarte en arrivant à Arles, qu'il se disperse en deux branches majeures, et des milliers d'autres mineures, pour former un delta, il donne naissance à une terre hostile, sauvage, intemporelle. La Camargue.
> Depuis le début des temps, la Camargue est habitée par une faune marine, des oiseaux par millions, des taureaux petits et fiers, des chevaux blancs et racés. Et par l'homme.
> 
> Au bout de ce delta, dans sa pointe la plus avancée en Méditerranée, est le phare de Beauduc.
> ...



C'est dommage () mais comme le dit l'adage "Dura lex, sed lex"


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Beauduc n'existe pas. Son nom est à peine sur les cartes. De très rares vues du "village" sont accessibles sur le net, peu de cartes, encore moins d'itinéraires. Beauduc se mérite plus que toute autre plage de France.
> Parce que c'est un paradis. Un paradis de sauvages. Un endroit hors du temps et du monde.
> 
> 
> ...



Consternation...:mouais:  Je suis triste. Mais on y retournera faire de belles balades sur cette plage immense, regarder la mer, couler des jours heureux, courir, faire des nuits à la belle Étoile... et mille choses encore... Ne t'en fait pas...


----------



## iTof (1 Décembre 2004)

Sainte-Macelene de la mer...


----------



## Dedalus (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage () mais comme le dit l'adage "Dura lex, sed lex"


Oui, mais    

Summus jus, summa injuria    
(ehh... tu l'as cherché)  


mais c'est quand même préférable de traduire (« trop grande justice est injustice »)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais
> 
> Summus jus, summa injuria
> (ehh... tu l'as cherché)
> ...



eh oui tu as raison  

"la loi est dure, mais c'est la loi"


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2004)

T'es chiant rezba! 
Deja avant je "t'aimais bien" mais là avec ca plus le sujet sur les modos j'en viens a me poser des questions sur mon hetérosexsualité!  

euh, tu veux pas essayer cette pérruque?  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Décembre 2004)

Ils ont rasés les caravanes et le resto ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Quand ce sont des gens pleins de pognon qui annexent un endroit paradisiaque par des moyens "légaux", curieusement, on n'en parle jamais.
... Ca me rappelle aussi l'histoire d'un préfet et d'un soi disant état de droit qui avaient décidé de "montrer l'exemple" aux yeux de la France entière, avec force média à l'appui, en voulant raser quelques paillotes et quelques cabanons de par chez nous... avec toujours sous le bras un quelconque alibi écologiste.
Le littoral n'apartient pas aux petits... On le vérifiera dans quelques décénies, hélas... 

Les paradis ont déjà été attribués, de longue date ; et pas à nous


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2004)

le littoral n'appartient ni aux petits, ni aux gros: il appartient à personne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le littoral n'appartient ni aux petits, ni aux gros: il appartient à personne



C'est vrai que ce serait l'idéal ... Mais dans les faits...


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Quand ce sont des gens pleins de pognon qui annexent un endroit paradisiaque par des moyens "légaux", curieusement, on n'en parle jamais.
> ... Ca me rappelle aussi l'histoire d'un préfet et d'un soi disant état de droit qui avaient décidé de "montrer l'exemple" aux yeux de la France entière, avec force média à l'appui, en voulant raser quelques paillotes et quelques cabanons de par chez nous... avec toujours sous le bras un quelconque alibi écologiste.
> Le littoral n'apartient pas aux petits... On le vérifiera dans quelques décénies, hélas...
> 
> Les paradis ont déjà été attribués, de longue date ; et pas à nous





Oh combien tu as raison.
Dans ce grand mouvement de disneylandisation du monde la décision du préfet des Bouches du Rhône participe de l'exclusion des hommes de leurs milieux naturels. Une population citadine et qui plus est, piétonisée, et bien plus facile à contrôler que ces "sagouins" qui vivent là où il n'ont plus le droit parce que quelques ayatola de l'écologie et un Etat bien pensant ont décidé qu'il n'était pas légal pour ces gens d'y vivre. Ce même Etat qui a laisser construire les superbes stations balnéaires qui donne tout son cachet à notre beau littoral languedocien...
A force d'à force ça va mal finir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)




----------



## Niconemo (1 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oh combien tu as raison.
> Dans ce grand mouvement de disneylandisation du monde la décision du préfet des Bouches du Rhône participe de l'exclusion des hommes de leurs milieux naturels. Une population citadine et qui plus est, piétonisée, et bien plus facile à contrôler que ces "sagouins" qui vivent là où il n'ont plus le droit parce que quelques ayatola de l'écologie et un Etat bien pensant ont décidé qu'il n'était pas légal pour ces gens d'y vivre. Ce même Etat qui a laisser construire les superbes stations balnéaires qui donne tout son cachet à notre beau littoral languedocien...
> A force d'à force ça va mal finir


Moi qui suis farouchement pour une écologie omniprésente mais raisonnée, je dois bien admettre que vous avez tous sans doute bien raison... Les réserves naturelles et les parcs nationaux c'est bien mais si c'est pour laisser faire ce qu'on veux autour, ça ne fait pas avancer le shmilblick. 
La loi littoral a pour projet de racheter pour rendre sauvage un grand pourcentage des côtes (on est tous d'accors qu'il y en a besoin). Comme ça n'est pas facile on a motivé les troupes administratives "il nous faut du résultat les p'tits gars". Du coup, alors que le but était de lutter contre les grands délinquants de l'urbanisation sauvage, on a commencé par s'attaquer aux moins puissants et aux plus facile à raser : "J'ai récupéré 12,457 km de côtes cette année chef ! Au fait, ma petite prime de fin d'année dont je vous avait parlé...". Voilà comment une bonne intention risque de devenir le grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce serait l'idéal ... Mais dans les faits...


après ces conneries... de razage de paillote...
As-tu vu ce qu'ils ont fait de cette splendide Cala d'Orzu...  
Et quid de ces abrutis qui se permettent de condamner l'accès de Erbage avec un filin d'acier tendu dans cette si jolie crique...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> après ces conneries... de razage de paillote...
> As-tu vu ce qu'ils ont fait de cette splendide Cala d'Orzu...
> Et quid de ces abrutis qui se permettent de condamner l'accès de Erbage avec un filin d'acier tendu dans cette si jolie crique...



Tu as raison, oui j'ai vu. Mais dans certains cas, ça se fait avec soutiens politiques... Et on rejoint quasiment l'annexion par le pognon     A Cala d'orzu il faut voir la clientèle...


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oh combien tu as raison.
> Dans ce grand mouvement de disneylandisation du monde la décision du préfet des Bouches du Rhône participe de l'exclusion des hommes de leurs milieux naturels. Une population citadine et qui plus est, piétonisée, et bien plus facile à contrôler que ces "sagouins" qui vivent là où il n'ont plus le droit parce que quelques ayatola de l'écologie et un Etat bien pensant ont décidé qu'il n'était pas légal pour ces gens d'y vivre. Ce même Etat qui a laisser construire les superbes stations balnéaires qui donne tout son cachet à notre beau littoral languedocien...
> A force d'à force ça va mal finir



si sur le fond je suis d'accord avec toi, le problème est de toutes façons bien plus compliqué que ce tu dis, à mon sens.

il y a  plusieurs choses à prendre en compte:

1. la montée en puissance des idées environnementales (en bien ou en mal, là n'est pas le propos): beaucoup de choses ont été faites par le passé dans un contexte de société complètement différent, les superbes stations balnéaires en sont un bon exemple.

2. une évolution progressive de la société vers une séparation ville, milieu urbain et nature avec accentuation des contrastes (=disneylandisation): influence nordique patente, alors que la France est un pays qui par son histoire et son développement est pourtant extrêment attachée à la notion d'appropriation de l'espace par les hommes (voir toutes les politiques d'aménagement du territoire et les chocs recurrents face à l'exode rural). Avec en bout de course, le syndrôme nimby qui pointe

3. ce lieu de beauduc cristallise un mythe social très bien décrit par Rezba

4. un Etat qui est censé faire régner un état de droit fondé sur des lois mais qui n'assume pas forcément ses actes et qui est divisé entre une vision écologiste bien pensante ( supprimer des cabanons, c'est absolument epsilon par rapport aux évolutions du milieu de la Camargue imposées par le régulation amont du cours du Rhône) et aménagement du territoire (la guerre entre ministères aménageurs et ministère de l'écologie est constante).

5. Des collectivités locales qui jouent un double jeu et remettent en partie les responsabilités sur le dos de l'Etat alors qu'elles ont des prérogatives en matière d'aménagement.

Compte tenu des contentieux bruxellois et de l'inaction de l'Etat pendant des décennies, ces cas vont se mulitplier, et probablement pas là où il faudrait que cela soit (=maisons de lotissement en forêt exposées au feu...). Force est de constater qu'effectivement, l'Etat agit là où c'est le plus facile: constructions illégales et/ou non défendues par des intérêts puissants. Tout ça pour pas grand chose et au détriment de personnes qui vivaient la nature et la respectaient tous les jours.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Décembre 2004)

Un thread où il est vraiment intérressant de s'attarder


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2004)

En plus les occupants utilisent des énergies alternatives renouvelables. Alors hein! Bon!   

"_Seules, une trentaine de personnes, essentiellement des pêcheurs, vivent toute l'année à Beauduc où, en l'absence de toute installation, ils filtrent leur eau et produisent leur électricité. Les gendarmes y ont même découvert mardi matin une petite plantation de cannabis alimentée par un panneau solaire._" ( ici )

   :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

Je ne veux pas détonner dans ce beau concert mais sauf à adopter la philosophie de vie des indiens (d'Amérique) (ou d'autres sociétés) pour lesquels il n'est nullement question de propriété voire d'appropriation de la terre, il me semble que le fait que personne ne soit propriétaire du littoral permet que des individus (puissants ou pas, bien intentionnés ou pas) puissent s'approprier ces espaces. Il se pose après la question de leur retrait de ces espaces car ils  se trouvent dans l'illégalité depuis le début (et j'acquiesce avec vous souvent les moins puissants et les mieux intentionnés sont sanctionnés) : la pire ânerie n'est pas de les déloger mais de les déloger maintenant (mais "dura lex sed lex"). Une définition claire des droit de propriété serait me semble-t-il une solution adéquate.

Sinon pour être plus léger est-ce que la plage de la Goule sise près des cabanons de Beauduc a été également rasée ?


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> si sur le fond je suis d'accord avec toi, le problème est de toutes façons bien plus compliqué que ce tu dis, à mon sens.
> 
> il y a  plusieurs choses à prendre en compte:
> 
> ...




Le problème est évidement plus compliqué, excuses ma réaction un peu sommaire ; c'est l'agacement plus que la raison qui m'ont fait réagir.
Pour ce qui est de la disneylandisation du monde, je crois que cette référence de conservation d'un habitat "naturel" ou d'une forme de conservation (tisme) des centres urbains touche autant le monde rural que le monde urbain. Jusqu'aux archéologues et conservateurs des MH qui, dans une perspective de développement local vont jusqu'à imaginer des circuits touristiques qui ressemblent furieusement à des visites de réserves (au sens le plus négatif du terme).
Bref, je crois que globalement nous sommes d'accord pour constater une appropriation de l'espace public urbain et rural par des institutions administratives ou des intérêts privés et un rejet des citoyens dans une sphère de liberté strictement contrôlée.
Enfin, j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas détruits les restos à Beauduc, qu'on puisse au moins aller manger un peu de poisson frais en bord de mer...


----------



## Niconemo (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je ne veux pas détonner ...


Tu ne détonne absolument pas. L'écologie est par définition un domaine complexe tous les avis sont les bienvenus. Et si il faut agir vite, il y aura peut-être des ½ufs cassés au passage. Le problème c'est que l'urgence n'est justement pas à Beauduc (que je ne défends pas plus que ça d'ailleurs). 

Brassens a supplié qu'on l'enterre sur la plage de la Corniche. À la place on lui a fait une statue au bout d'une jetée... et que regarde cette statue en fait de pins parsols ? Des tas de barres d'immeubles ignobles. 

Heureusement que les statues ne peuvent pas gerber car on se retrouverait avec une nouvelle pollution sur les bras


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> la pire ânerie n'est pas de les déloger mais de les déloger maintenant (mais "dura lex sed lex"). Une définition claire des droit de propriété serait me semble-t-il une solution adéquate.




oui, c'est cela une partie du problème: rattraper des erreurs entraine en l'occurence un traumatisme social.

pour info (et le cas Beauduc est un cas particulier), l'Etat ne dispose que de très peu de moyens juridiques pour faire détruire une propriété privée ou une construction (pas l'expropriation, qui est autre chose), Quand bien même elle serait illégale (pas de permis de construire). Les cas particuliers sont  la mise en danger des personnes, et encore, c'est rarement mis en oeuvre, ou alors atteinte au droit de propriété d'autres personnes...

le gros souci, et Beauduc l'illustre bien, c'est qu'il faudrait prendre un peu de recul par rapport au juridique et agir dans un souci de concertation et de mesure: raser des paillottes ou des cabanons n'améliorera rien et une analyse globale est nécessaire pour décider (inclure social, environnemental, économique...). 

Par contre, les milliers de villas dans le sud-est posent un problème vraiment majeur (pas environnemental, mais de sécurité et de mise en danger: inondations torrentielles, incendies de forêt) et si il faut agir avec  fermeté, c'est certainement là.


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne détonne absolument pas. L'écologie est par définition un domaine complexe tous les avis sont les bienvenus. Et si il faut agir vite, il y aura peut-être des ½ufs cassés au passage. Le problème c'est que l'urgence n'est justement pas à Beauduc (que je ne défends pas plus que ça d'ailleurs).
> 
> Brassens a supplié qu'on l'enterre sur la plage de la Corniche. À la place on lui a fait une statue au bout d'une jetée... et que regarde cette statue en fait de pins parsols ? Des tas de barres d'immeubles ignobles.
> 
> Heureusement que les statues ne peuvent pas gerber car on se retrouverait avec une nouvelle pollution sur les bras




il faut agir vite pour faire quoi? protéger l'environnement ou pour infléchir une évolution tendant vers un monde aspetisé dans lequel l'homme n'est plus que le spectateur d'une nature "parfaite" et retournera se terrer dans son environnement urbain devasté.


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Bref, je crois que globalement nous sommes d'accord pour constater une appropriation de l'espace public urbain et rural par des institutions administratives ou des intérêts privés et un rejet des citoyens dans une sphère de liberté strictement contrôlée.




faut pas tout mélanger non plus: il n'y a pas d'appropriation de l'espace public  par des institutions administratives, mais par ceux qui s'y installent (un cabanon est un espace privé sur le domaine public). 

C'est ce que pointe Pitchfork il me semble.

A Beauduc, cette appropriation s'est faite en douceur au détriment de personne, c'est là le problème.


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas tout mélanger non plus: il n'y a pas d'appropriation de l'espace public  par des institutions administratives, mais par ceux qui s'y installent (un cabanon est un espace privé sur le domaine public).
> 
> C'est ce que pointe Pitchfork il me semble.
> 
> A Beauduc, cette appropriation s'est faite en douceur au détriment de personne, c'est là le problème.



Désolé, mais j'aime bien les mélanges, même si il font vomir certain. 
L'espace public, censé appartenir à l'ensemble de la communauté des citoyens est dans ces cas particulier réquisitionné par la puissance publique (institutions administrative donc) et soustrait à l'usage citoyen. Une généralogie de l'Etat de droit serait parfois utile afin d'en comprendre son origine (cf. Karl Schmitt).
Merci


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais j'aime bien les mélanges, même si il font vomir certain.
> L'espace public, censé appartenir à l'ensemble de la communauté des citoyens est dans ces cas particulier réquisitionné par la puissance publique (institutions administrative donc) et soustrait à l'usage citoyen. Une généralogie de l'Etat de droit serait parfois utile afin d'en comprendre son origine (cf. Karl Schmitt).
> Merci



C'est Carl Schmitt de la _Politische Theologie_ ?


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas détruits les restos à Beauduc, qu'on puisse au moins aller manger un peu de poisson frais en bord de mer...


 
 Et si. Plus de grande tablée chez Marc et Mireille.


----------



## joanes (1 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est Carl Schmitt de la _Politische Theologie_ ?



me semble bien oui...  




			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et si. Plus de grande tablée chez Marc et Mireille.


Pff, quelle misère


----------



## macelene (1 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et si. Plus de grande tablée chez Marc et Mireille.


 

  

 ....  quelle est pas Belle la Vie des fois...


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2004)

Pour y être retourné cet été, voici mes réactions variées et divergentes:
- qu'a t-on fait pour "les gens du voyage" qui y habitaient aussi, près de la grosse benne à ordure qui vomissait les sacs plastiques des habitants et vacanciers dans le vent ?
- y a t'il des escouades de nettoyeurs pour ramasser ce qui est détruit et éparpillé ?
- la belle Camargue supportait-elle bien les déchets et évacuations des "paillottes" ? 
- la belle Camargue supportait-elle bien les allers et venues des 4x4 et autres voitures (dont la nôtre cet été) qui labouraient la plage et les chemins ?
- le braconnage, ça continue toujours ?
- le poisson frais était hors de prix en août quand je m'y suis arrêté. Marc et Mireille c'était jour de fermeture. pas de chance.
- qu'en pensent les flamands roses ?

Je ne sais pas trop quoi penser, mon c½ur balance... je déteste les 4x4 qui s'éprennent soudainement de nature et casser pour "respecter la loi" n'est pas forcément une solution non plus.
Sujet très intéressant. Et j'ai appris la nouvelle, que j'ignorais.


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour y être retourné cet été, voici mes réactions variées et divergentes:
> - qu'a t-on fait pour "les gens du voyage" qui y habitaient aussi, près de la grosse benne à ordure qui vomissait les sacs plastiques des habitants et vacanciers dans le vent ?
> - y a t'il des escouades de nettoyeurs pour ramasser ce qui est détruit et éparpillé ?
> - la belle Camargue supportait-elle bien les déchets et évacuations des "paillottes" ?
> ...


 
 Les gens du voyage ? Quand on voit comment, malgré les schémas départementaux et autres dispositions légales, les collectivités territoriales préfèrent payer des amendes que de souscrire à leurs obligations..
 Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la question des véhicules. Mais s'il y avait eu volonté de conserver l'accès au site, tout en le protégeant, on aurait pu imaginer des navettes, comme on le fait sur d'autres parties du littoral par là.
 Je ne me fais pas de souci pour les braconniers.. Les chasseurs, les vrais ou les faux, ont un tel pouvoir ici !
 Le poisson frais il est hors de prix partout...
 Les flamands ? Ils se sont habitués aux hommes, il me semble. En tous cas, ils vivent en nombre, même à la périphérie de Montpellier.

 Mais je ne suis pas forcément objective...
 J'aimais beaucoup cet endroit. Même (surtout?) avec ses vieilles bicoques, et ses habitants discrets et accueillants.


----------



## Niconemo (1 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il faut agir vite pour faire quoi?


J'ai bien dit "si" il faut agir vite et je parle bien entendu de sauver une cellule écologique, dont l'homme est une composante aussi nécessaire que les autres et pas d'autre chose, ne m'attribue pas des idées que je n'ai pas, merci  . Et si tu me relis tu verra que je suis très dubitatif sur les méthodes employées pour y parvenir.


----------



## sylko (1 Décembre 2004)

En Suisse, nous avons un meneur de batailles très célèbre, qui se nomme Franz Weber.

Grâce à son obstination, il est parvenu à sauver de nombreux sites, dans différents pays du monde. En France, il a contribué à ce que les Beaux de Provence, ne soient pas défigurés par les délires de certains promoteurs.
En Suisse, il a également sauvé la magnifique région du Lavaux.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> En Suisse, nous avons un meneur de batailles très célèbre, qui se nomme Franz Weber.
> 
> Grâce à son obstination, il est parvenu à sauver de nombreux sites, dans différents pays du monde. En France, il a contribué à ce que les Beaux de Provence, ne soient pas défigurés par les délires de certains promoteurs.
> En Suisse, il a également sauvé la magnifique région du Lavaux.



*à ne pas manquer...*


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2004)

En réponse à Madonna:
Je suis pas très impartial non plus, j'ai eu l'habitude de passer une petite partie de ma vie en bord de mer et d'y voir les plus extrêmes bêtises de tout côté et les plus belles choses aussi.
Pour les gens du voyage, tu abondes dans mon sens, en France comme ailleurs, on préfère payer pour pas les voir.
Pour les chasseurs et les braconniers (en Camargue ou ailleurs)... leur pouvoir m'effraie. Sujet sensible je ne m'étendrais pas. Portez du orange quand vous vous baladez.

Pour du poisson grillé sans accompagnement, sans boisson et sans café, 117¤ (pour 5 adultes et 2 enfants), je trouvais ça cher, mais bon, à chacun ses plaisirs. Il était sans doute bon, on a préféré aller manger des tomates sur la plage.

C'est dommage pour ceux qui aimaient s'y retrouver.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut pas tout mélanger non plus: il n'y a pas d'appropriation de l'espace public  par des institutions administratives, mais par ceux qui s'y installent (un cabanon est un espace privé sur le domaine public).
> 
> C'est ce que pointe Pitchfork il me semble.



Oui c'est ce que je voulais pointer. Je pense plus efficace une définition claire des droits de propriété (privée ou un système de club) pour sortir de la situation dans laquelle la "ressource" n'appartient à personne donc à tout le monde ce qui permet de faire à peu près n'importe quoi surtout lorsque les autorités sont laxistes sur le respect des (de leurs propres) règlements.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> A Beauduc, cette appropriation s'est faite en douceur au détriment de personne, c'est là le problème.



Si au détriment d'autres individus qui auraient pu se l'approprier pour jouir d'un usage alternatif de la ressource.


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

oui, sûrement. Il est juste dérangeant, très dérangeant, qu'en même temps qu'on rase Beauduc, on délivre des permis de construire quasiment en bord de mer.. ou en tous cas qu'on ferme gentillement les yeux sur ces constructions..

Maintenant, Beauduc sera un beau désert, comme il en existe déjà pas mal en Camargue... Et ne sera plus Beauduc.
Mais les oiseaux seront contents...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Décembre 2004)

Juste quelques petites modifications de la loi sur le littoral et bienvenue à promotorland  À parier que d'ici quelques années on en arrivera à ça, là aussi... Mais la différence est que ce sera légal, tellement plus profitable et peut être même sous couvert de protection de l'environnement aussi... Aux innocents les mains pleines...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Juste quelques petites modifications de la loi sur le littoral et bienvenue à promotorland  À parier que d'ici quelques années on en arrivera à ça, là aussi... Mais là ce sera légal et tellement plus profitable et sous couvert de protection de l'environnement aussi... Aux innocents les mains pleines...



Ce n'est pas grave : on partira dans l'espace et on déplacera les frontières/ limites comme le font si bien les habitants des Etats-Unis (ce n'est pas une blague)


----------



## mado (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Juste quelques petites modifications de la loi sur le littoral et bienvenue à promotorland  À parier que d'ici quelques années on en arrivera à ça, là aussi... Mais la différence est que ce sera légal, tellement plus profitable et peut être même sous couvert de protection de l'environnement aussi... Aux innocents les mains pleines...


 Pas loin de partager ton analyse... même si j'espère qu'on se trompe


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Juste quelques petites modifications de la loi sur le littoral et bienvenue à promotorland  À parier que d'ici quelques années on en arrivera à ça, là aussi... Mais la différence est que ce sera légal, tellement plus profitable et peut être même sous couvert de protection de l'environnement aussi... Aux innocents les mains pleines...



je vous rappelle qu'en définitive nous sommes souverains : votons...

 

(j'y crois pas trop mais bon)


----------



## yvos (1 Décembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> - qu'a t-on fait pour "les gens du voyage" qui y habitaient aussi, près de la grosse benne à ordure qui vomissait les sacs plastiques des habitants et vacanciers dans le vent ?



 :sick:  :sick: 


rien, très certainement.


----------



## quetzalk (1 Décembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> ...qu'on puisse au moins aller manger un peu de poisson frais en bord de mer...



 du poisson frais en bord de mer ? et puis quoi encore ??? on est en France non ?!!!

Bon sinon Sylko, quand tu veux tu nous envoie ton Weber à Vulcania... (  )... belle installation touristophage et devisogène, mais qui n'a été posée à 200 mètres d'un volcan encore un peu sauvage que pour économiser sur l'achat du terrain (les militaires vendaient moins cher que les paysans  :love: ... mais en plein "parc naturel" !). A 25 km de là, exemple contraire : les ruines d'un hôtel abandonné ont été démontées pierre par pierre pour rendre la Vallée de Chaudefour à son état antérieur. Terre de paradoxes.

Sinon pour Beauduc je suis partagé :
1) vivre dans un pays un tantinet organisé suppose d'en accepter les règles, j'avoue avoir autant de mal à pleurer sur ces gens (encore une fois sans les juger non plus), pas plus que je ne pleure sur les torero écornés.
2) clairement ça ne justifie en rien le fait que d'autres, "puissants", "soutenus" etc, fassent n'importe quoi à 10 km de là... 
3) enfin dégagée, cette zone ferait une implantation rêvée pour une centrale nucléaire ou une raffinerie, trouvez pas     ?


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Jacques Rousseau :

_Le premier qui, ayant enclos un terrain, s'avisa de dire: Ceci est à moi, et trouva des gens assez simples pour le croire, fut le vrai fondateur de la société civile. Que de crimes, de guerres, de meurtres, que de misères et d'horreurs n'eût point épargnés au genre humain celui qui, arrachant les pieux ou comblant le fossé, eût crié à ses semblables: Gardez-vous d'écouter cet imposteur; vous êtes perdus, si vous oubliez que les fruits sont à tous, et que la terre n'est à personne. Mais il y a grande apparence, qu'alors les choses en étaient déjà venues au point de ne pouvoir plus durer comme elles étaient; car cette idée de propriété, dépendant de beaucoup d'idées antérieures qui n'ont pu naître que successivement, ne se forma pas tout d'un coup dans l'esprit humain. Il fallut faire bien des progrès, acquérir bien de l'industrie et des lumières, les transmettre et les augmenter d'âge en âge, avant que d'arriver à ce dernier terme de l'état de nature. _

Tout est là...


----------



## rezba (2 Décembre 2004)

Non, tout n'est pas là. Ça me gonfle de discuter de ça, parce que ça ne me fait pas rire, que l'on rase Beauduc. Ça ne me fait pas rire, parce que c'est présenté au reste de la France (qui n'a jamais foutu les pieds dans cet endroit) comme une histoire de rasage de cabanons corses. Comme si Beauduc était un endroit touristique.
 Bien sûr que c'était en partie tourisitque, à une échelle microscopique, qui suffisait néanmoins aux vieux réacs de tous poils et surtout de gauche, pour déclamer haut et fort que Beauduc avait perdu son àme et que l'on y trouvait plus que des beaufs bouffant des ½ufs durs sur la plage et des branchés faisant du kitesurf.
 Sauf que vivre à Beauduc, à l'année ou en saison, c'était un choix sacrément ardu. Qui impliquait une relation au site et à l'environnement difficile. Et ce qui se passe aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas la disparition de l'usage touristique naissant de Beauduc, mais la disparition de son habitat permanent/régulier. Parce qu'il est hors norme. 
 Comme il est 3 h du mat, je ne vais pas m'amuser à rentrer dans des considérations philosophiques.
 Et puis je ne suis pas philosophe, et je n'entends pas le devenir. Parce que j'aime me coltiner au réel. Ma pensée n'est pas spéculative, elle n'est que bassement pragmatique. La loi n'existe pas. Seule existe une alchimie des intérêts et des cadres de la fiction républicaine. 
 Raser Beauduc, c'est toujours plus facile que d'imposer à une ville de vingt mille habitants la création d'une aire de stationnement poour les gens du voyage. Les poubelles de Beauduc ? Elles étaient dégueulasses. Mais 95% des sacs plastiques qui pourrissent la Camargue proviennent de la décharge dite d'Entressen. Et si nous commencions par là ? Trop difficile.
 Le petit peuple de Beauduc vivait hors la loi, faisait pouser de l'herbe et construisait sans permis sur l'espace public ? L'espace public est construit par la force, sur la fiction de l'intérêt général. Et quiconque est allé à Beauduc aurait bien du mal à définir l'espace public et l'espace privé, d'ailleurs.
 Dura lex , sed lex , tu dis, Pitchfork ? Oui, c'est aussi ce que dit Alain J., ce soir. Sûr qu'il a du déboucher le champagne en prononçant ses mots.


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien dit "si" il faut agir vite et je parle bien entendu de sauver une cellule écologique, dont l'homme est une composante aussi nécessaire que les autres et pas d'autre chose, ne m'attribue pas des idées que je n'ai pas, merci  . Et si tu me relis tu verra que je suis très dubitatif sur les méthodes employées pour y parvenir.


 je ne t'attribuais pas d'idées particulières   mais je saisissais la balle au bond pour poser une autre question qui à mon sens risque de prendre toute son importance.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les espaces de liberté se font rares. :mouais:




*Regarde*
dans ta tête


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Regarde*
> dans ta tête



Chapeau de faire remonter ce fil


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> Chapeau de faire remonter ce fil


*Je ne remonte rien*
c'est simplement un lien sur lequel j'ai cliqué qui m'a amené ici. Et il me fait garder un sale goût en bouche.

Ce fil est fétide car, au delà de son évidente qualité, il illustre parfaitement le monde dans lequel nous vivons, un monde dit libre, mais surtout codé, sur-encadré où tout espace (virtuel ou réel ceci dit) qui ne soit cadré par quelque loi ou recommandation devient un danger. 

Un monde où l'on n'accepte pas de laisser les hommes vivre comme bon leur semble car rien ne doit échapper aux sphères de pouvoir. Un espace de liberté, de non-droit donc, est problématique. Le libre arbitrage se doit d'être contrôlé car source potentielle d'inconnu.


Je ne connaissais pas Beauduc, j'aurais aimé..


----------



## katelijn (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je ne remonte rien*
> c'est simplement un lien sur lequel j'ai cliqué qui m'a amené ici. Et il me fait garder un sale goût en bouche.
> 
> Ce fil est fétide car, au delà de son évidente qualité, il illustre parfaitement le monde dans lequel nous vivons, un monde dit libre, mais surtout codé, sur-encadré où tout espace (virtuel ou réel ceci dit) qui ne soit cadré par quelque loi ou recommandation devient un danger.
> ...




Tu as raison ... mais ce n'est pas un argument pour laisser tomber 
mais d'après macelene tout n'est pas perdue, alors vas y ... , c'est merveilleux:love:


----------



## luminox (19 Juin 2008)

4 ans plus tard Beauduc a survécu !! avec des cicatrices ... 
Un site où on apprend plein de truc sur "les gratte-plage" (les Beauducois) : 

Decouvrez l'ouvrage : Beauduc, l'utopie des gratte-plage par Laurence Nicolas, Anthropologue


----------



## Tulum (19 Juin 2008)

luminox a dit:


> 4 ans plus tard Beauduc a survécu !! avec des cicatrices ...
> Un site où on apprend plein de truc sur "les gratte-plage" (les Beauducois) :
> 
> Decouvrez l'ouvrage : Beauduc, l'utopie des gratte-plage par Laurence Nicolas, Anthropologue



Belle remontée de fil. Avec ce soleil, c'est de bon ton.


----------



## fvilers (19 Juin 2008)

nato kino a dit:


> Ça fait malheureusement un bail que la Terre n'appartient plus aux Hommes, mais aux administrations...


 
Pour ma part, c'est l'inverse. C'est l'Homme qui appartient à la Terre...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:


> J "dura lex sed lex"



Oui mais...
_Selon que vous serez puissant ou misérable etc _


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Il est mythique, ce fil. Au début, y'a JP Miss qui dit des trucs à Rezba, c'est à peine croyable. 

Une autre page de Laurence Nicolas, plus explicite encore, et hébergée... à la DRAC Languedoc-Roussillon ! 

4 ans après, seul le "Village" existe encore. Beauduc-Plage a été colonisé par les kitesurfers, ces types qui n'aiment rien de mieux que de passer à 3 mètres du rivage au milieu des baigneurs pour montrer comment ils sont beaux. Pis comme ils ont la trouille de l'eau et des poissons, ils s'éloignent pas du bord, les kitesurfers.
Bref, une énorme école à le droit de se poser tout l'été, et des centaines de gens campent autour dans un bordel généralisé et non-maitrisé. C'est la rubrique "sauvegarde essentielle du site remarquable"...

Quant aux habitants du Village, ils essayent vainement de comprendre ce que leur propose l'État, c'est à dire avoir le droit de rester sans avoir le droit de rester.
Parce qu'une fois les bulldozers passés, et les grandes déclarations débiles lancées,  '"Ce            village est un cloaque à ciel ouvert, une insulte à l'environnement&#8230;            Dans le tiers-monde, on appelle ça un bidonville" (le préfet Frémont, il devait pas connaitre certaines banlieues de nos grandes villes, je crois), il a fallu se rendre à l'évidence, ils avaient fait n'importe quoi, les encravatés du boulevard Peytral.
Donc, pour pas perdre totalement la face, les encravatés proposent aux gratte-plage des Autorisations d'Occupation Temporaire, pour l'été. 
- _Et pour l'hiver ? _
- _Ben non, l'hiver, faut pas rester, sinon, vous resteriez toute l'année, on aurait l'air de clowns, à la préfecture.
_




Sinon, à Cassis, les cabanons, ils vont bien, hein...!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Il est mythique, ce fil. Au début, y'a JP Miss qui dit des trucs à Rezba, c'est à peine croyable.


Ah ça, faut reconnaitre qu'il dégageait une puissance d'attraction sexuelle peu commune le Rezba. Heureusement qu'il vient plus par ici, j'aurai peut être fini par lui proposer la botte.


----------

